# Feeding wethers - What is "AC"?



## LBFarms (Apr 13, 2012)

Probably a dumb question, but I cannot find the answer.  I have been reading about feeding wethers and keeping seeing to feed them "AC". What is it! I am raising a few wethers for pack goats. Right not they just get hay, pasture & loose minerals. The are only about 2 1/2 months old.  I just switched my does from a sweet mix with corn to a diet of no corn,  2 parts whole oats, 1 pt alfafa & 1 pt beet pulp pellets.  Would this be ok for wethers?  Wanting to put muscle on the boys. Thanks!


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 13, 2012)

AC = ammonium chloride

Basically it helps prevent urinary calculi (kidney stones)

As long as you keep the calciumhosphorus ratio 2:1, you should be okay. I would figure out the nutrient composition of your feed mix (including hay) to see if has an appropriate ratio.


----------



## animalsRawsome (Apr 16, 2012)

Yep, AC=ammonium chloride


----------



## NannaSue (Jun 18, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> AC = ammonium chloride
> 
> Basically it helps prevent urinary calculi (kidney stones)
> 
> As long as you keep the calciumhosphorus ratio 2:1, you should be okay. I would figure out the nutrient composition of your feed mix (including hay) to see if has an appropriate ratio.


Hey guess what I just paged through here and found the question I was curious about asked by another!  I'm going to look at the feed bag to check the calciumhosphorus ratio right now!
Thanks,
NannaSue


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 19, 2012)

We feed closer to 5:1.  And take those ratios on your feed label with a grain of salt.  They generally only provide a minimum for phosphorous and a maximum for calcium and you don't know what their calcium source might be.  I'd personally never, ever rely on my grain ration to provide their dietary calcium.


----------



## NannaSue (Jun 19, 2012)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> We feed closer to 5:1.  And take those ratios on your feed label with a grain of salt.  They generally only provide a minimum for phosphorous and a maximum for calcium and you don't know what their calcium source might be.  I'd personally never, ever rely on my grain ration to provide their dietary calcium.


Thanks again for the information.
NannaSue


----------

